

Make Firebug's JavaScript debugger break inside dynamic JavaScript - archon810
http://beerpla.net/2009/12/17/how-to-make-firebugs-javascript-debugger-break-inside-dynamic-javascript-using-the-debugger-keyword-ie-chrome-too/

======
archon810
As a side note, this works with IE and Chrome too.

------
nym
I kept thinking that there was going to be a little more than just "the
keyword debugger allows you to debug". Nope.

